# How Do You Keep The Numbers Down?



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

My trips to Merimbula have usually had a "take everything" approach, so I can fish the lakes, the beach, the rocks or from a boat (haven't been there since getting the 'yak). Also, the prawn net and the nipper pump. And the golf clubs...
Have you considered packing the rods inside the 'yak and the reels in a bag? Reels pack well, esp. if You kept the boxes they came in.


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

G'day Dig,

Judging by your previous reports 7 rods seems like a bit of an overkill :lol: :lol: :lol: On a more serious note can't you cut down on the rods you will use in the Boat. Maybe the rod used for Trolling could be used for reef fishing or something similar. Having said that i know the dilema you are going through. If it was me i would also have a couple of rods for the Surf :lol:

Anyway good luck with the fishing and look forward to a report as allways.

Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

Being a tackle junkie I commonly have this problem.
Have you thought about spending some of the money you saved on accomodation on a decent lockable rod tube ?
Amazing how many rods you can get in them.

GT79


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

bugger it Dig take as much as you can :lol: i never take enough of everything when i go away and im alwasy kicking myself and saying "damn i wish id brought that" , or "gee that wouldve been handy right now if it wasnt at home on the bench " . perhaps you might get around to using some of that stash of lures i sent down to you way back


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

When I do my family holidays to Fraser Island I take fishing gear for myself, my wife and our 3 boys and sometimes for others that come and stay with us who don't really fish much. In the two weeks we spend on the island my fishing includes beach / surf fishing for tailor on both slugs and baits, beach fishing for bread and butter species, beach fishing for jewies and sharks, estuary bait fishing for bread and butter species, estuary lure fishing for bread and butter species, rock fishing, offshore yak fishing for pelagics (tuna & mackeral) offshore yak fishing for light reefies snapper both on bait and lures, estuary yak fishing with bait and also with lures.

For a two week trip I have two bull bar mounted rod holders that carry 4 rods each and on this I mount 8 surf rods. Then in the hull of my kayak I place all my one piece 7 foot bait and spin rods and then any other rods that I have that are 2 piece get broken down and packed in the car somewhere. I break my tackle up into seven different categories and put them into separate plano tackle trays individually labelled:- Offshore bait, Offshore plastics, Mack & Tuna lures, Tailor lures, Tailor bait, Estuary bait, Estuary lures. I keep them all in those big black 50 litre recycling tubs with the lids along with any other terminal tackle. I also have an array of buckets, nets, pumps etc and all my reels.

One thing I don't have to worry about when we go to Fraser is having my house burgled and losing all my fishing gear :lol:

Most of the gear gets used at least once during our stay. My wife thinks I have a problem taking so much gear, she is only just realising that each item has a specific purpose in life. The best way I could explain to her that each fishing rod is different is by comparing it to cooking telling her "You can't cook lasagne in a wok, well you can, but you just don't though do you?" She begrudgingly agrees.

Kev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I didn't take that much stuff when I went round Australia!
I generally take 2 lights rods and one heavy, or two heavy, one light depending on what I'm more likely to use.
Whilst I understand the logic of having 4 similar rods with diferent lure ready to go, it's not how I like to fish.


----------



## idolz (Jan 10, 2012)

Digger said:


> I'm packing for a trip to Merimbula starting Friday. It's a few days yakking at the "Fishbowl" area at Merimbula and the owners of the units have Hobies and are looking forward to us coming! This is one of those "Holiday Auction" deals which started off as $400 for 4 nights and we bid $200 for the 4 nights, and got it.
> 
> The units in question are opposite the water and it will be a matter of wheeling the yaks out the drive, across the road and into the water....how good is that?
> 
> ...


IM FLYING TO MERIMBULA NEXT THURSDAY "REX AIRLINES" ( SO I GOT A WEIGHT AND LENGTH PROB) 7KG TAKE ON 15KG CHECKED IN,, my boat and kayak is staying home my mate has 2 boats in Eden,,, but 3 rods/ reels and fishing gear, puts a big dint in my clothes allowance!!!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't take any clothes. Wear as many as you possibly can and visit Vinnies when you arrive.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have about that number when I travel.
I was packing them in the 2 yaks on the roof but that isn't an option with the new yak, so I have made a rack on the inside of the roof.
It attaches between the 4 jesus handles, so it can clip in and out easily. I can also put the rods in there fully rigged when i'm off to fish.

I hated stripping all my rods down and putting them in bags before packing them in the yak, on a one week trip I could spend the whole time breaking down and rigging up rods.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

At christmas I took rods for the yak, rods for boat, rods for the kids and as a last resort threw in my beach rod.
On the last night, I got out the beach rod and caught salmon, flathead, bream and tailor, these were the only fish of the trip. It's no incentive to pack lighter next time


----------

